# first lizards of the year



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

Despite the cold wind i was hopeful of finding some of my friends from last year. A sheltered logpile was a good place to check out.










success!










i remember this one from last year due to the stumpy tail. he was enjoying the sunshine and not too bothered about me. I was using a 300mm lens at this point - that's the usual starting point.










i got in closer - by now i was on minimum focus distance.

having got him used to me i rummaged in the camera bag for the extension tubes to get a closer shot










and then i looked on another log...



















i used a few more extension tubes to get close-ups










they get used to me, although they kept a close eye


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Fantastic photos


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i then switched to a 50mm lens, on extension tubes



















this is a better set-up, but it means yoy have to get in close - just inches away. they didn't mind, they just got on with their business - occasionally chasing each other, rummaging through the leaves and then sunbathing again. they even came close to me to check me out before returning to the sheltered logs again.

i got a chance to use my new 28mm lens










even playing with depth of field



















it's quite hard to leave when you have such nice subjects... so on with the 50mm again for more close-ups




























clearly 6 months sleep just isn't enough for these two


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW these are amazing  you are very talented


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> WOW these are amazing  you are very talented


awww thanks. it's pretty easy with such lovely subjects.


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

These photos are great! I have never saw a wild lizard or snake near my house.. although I have never bothered to look incase a spider crawls out on me .. haha. Might keep a look out this year :2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Aren't they just fantastic:no1: I became interested in herps at age 11 and saw my first common lizard aged 12 and despite having seen thousands since, I still find them utterly captivating. Its amazing how easily overlooked they are by the general public. I often get a feeling about -a log or a fence post or a patch of grass and as has happend many times they'll be a basker right where I expect. Sometimes this has been right by a footpath with people blindly tramping up and down all day completely missing the magic spectacle. Great shots btw , really captures the essence of lacerta vivipera.(zootoca? nah!)


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks all.

i love my little friends. i always chat to them - which means i get lots of odd looks as i crouch/lie next to a logpile, chatting away.

i know what you mean about overlooked - i've had people ask what i'm photography and they say they can't see them! i was once stroking one on the nose (they quite like that) when someone asked what i was looking at, they couldn't see it - so i said "see my finger?' 'yes' "look what's on the end of it".

today was too cold for them - the wind had shifted direction, so even the sheltered logs of yesterday were exposed to it.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Great pics! Well done for being able to get so close :2thumb:. I'd be out with my camera too if there was any reps near me!


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah was a bit of a chilly one today, did see an adder though but couldnt get a decent pic as he was half buried in dead vegetation. Looking forward to some warmer weather now pleeeeeeeeese!!!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Great photo's!!


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

great photos but what are they? I've never thought of looking in the wild for lizards but to be honest I doubt i would find any


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

Breadrun said:


> great photos but what are they? I've never thought of looking in the wild for lizards but to be honest I doubt i would find any


they're 'common lizards'. although they aren't that common.


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

The only lizards I have sen so far this year were still hibernating under a stone.


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Where could I go to see one


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

Breadrun said:


> Where could I go to see one


they like a variety of habitat, from wetland to heath. best look on logpiles and wooden posts, benches, etc on sunny days as they like to bask on wood.

these ones were at the london wetland centre. they introduced them there a few years ago - they were rescued from a redeveloped site. as the LWC was built on old reservoirs in a semi-urban setting, they weren't naturally present (same for the grass snakes). they have done pretty well, although it's hard to monitor them. the last 2 years i've seen lots of babies, so it looks like they're doing well in their new home. apparently most of the grass snakes went to the neighbouring gardens - much to the annoyance of the very rich residents!


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

great pix.
ur so lucky too see these beautys.
up until about a year ago i never even 
knew we had lizards in uk lol.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Breadrun said:


> Where could I go to see one


Is this a wind up?!!? Try suffolk :whistling2: theres loads of 'em .
Seriously, sand dunes up your neck of the woods are good but you gotta look careful and move slow or you'll miss them


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Fantastic!! Your very lucky! wish we had some near here


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Seriously? I'd love to see em and wouldnt mind a day of "tracking them"

Are their any places near me which are known to have a population of lizards?

I'd have thought there few and far between


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Breadrun said:


> Seriously? I'd love to see em and wouldnt mind a day of "tracking them"
> 
> Are their any places near me which are known to have a population of lizards?
> 
> I'd have thought there few and far between


Don't go 'tracking' them as you will do way more harm than good. Just go where they are likely to be and keep your eyes peeled. If you spot any and you sit still enough you may be lucky and witness some cool behaviour. Don't go bouldering after one like all the herp nut TV personalities do, you really don't need to. A pair of binoculars come in handy as you can spot them from a decent distance, minimising disturbance. 

National Amphibian and Reptile Recording Scheme has lots of good info and they run surveys that the public can take part in and in doing so benefit population knowledge.


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

lol when I said tracking I didnt mean Steve Irwin stylee 

Cheers for the link, I'll have a gander


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Fantastic shots...

I'm hoping to get some local lizard pics this spring/summer maybe?


----------



## Love Pets (Nov 23, 2009)

Here in Romania we have some more species of lizards,but in my area are only lacerta agilis(the most common),zootoca vivipara and anguis fragilis.My "technique" to catch lacerta agilis/zootoca vivipara is to move the bushes and be quite loudly and they will run and do noise in the grass/or dead leafs when they are moving,so I can hear them and,after that find them.I think I caught more than 80-100 in the last two years and no one bite me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

very nice pics there


----------



## ricardo1 (Jan 16, 2010)

bread runner there are planty of lizards and snakes around the broads and down dunwich woods ive seen commom lizards , slowworm,adders,and grass snakes in both places also down dunwich i have seen a black snake that was about 5foot. and a large black cat prob a panther !!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2688/4410924963_6060dc5d8c.jpg
i got to say nice pics again


----------

